# error de udev ... [cerrado]

## Luciernaga

Pues eso, que después de una última actualización de mi Gentoo x86 al iniciar el sistema cuando a cargar todo consigo este error ...

...

* Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

udevd[9083]: udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly

...

He recompilado el núcleo 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 que es el que tengo y no encuentro dónde está esa variable ... ¿cómo puedo solucionarlo?

Gracias

----------

## the incredible hurd

Lo primero que deberías empezar diciendo es que estás en ~x86 y no x86.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep SYSFS
> 
> CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y
> ...

 

Te sugiero que uses "/" en el menuconfig y busca DEPRECATED, aparecerá todo lo que debes ir eliminando del kernel cuanto antes. De ese modo te indica en que menú/submenú se encuentra exactamente.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

A mi me paso también en mi última intalación, el problema también esta en la rama estable (ahí me paso a mi) no forzosamente en testing.

Si no me equivoco esa entrada esta en las opciones del CPU (raro no) te sugiero que si no lo encuentras en el menuconfig abras directamente el archivo /usr/src/linux/.config y busques la entrada, lo cambias y recompilas. Si usas genkernel, el archivo esta en /etc/kernels/[versión]

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

Ya se ha hablado de eso aquí. Esa opción está en generales, buscadla por ahí que tiene que estar  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Luciernaga

Efectivamente, solucionado el tema. Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Al parecer surge por la instalación de los últimos nucleos ( en mi caso 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 ) en hardware obsoleto (en este caso una Soltek SL-75DRV) con una CPU AMD Athlon 1800, por lo que me extrañaba tal problema (desconocido) dado que en otro equipo Phenom de 64bit que tengo no se da con la Gentoo 10.1 x86_64, ciertamente al desactivar la línea [ ] Create deprecated sysfs layout for older userspace tools ubicada en 'General setup' se soluciona el tema después de recompilar el núcleo y reiniciar la máquina.

Procedo a dejar zanjado el hilo.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

